# screwdriver set sub £50



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

Hi not really a serious repairer but looking for a decent set of screwdrivers and been on the cousins site and completely lost as to which set to go for, any help appreciated ?

Thanks


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

I thought I'd search to see if there was a recommendation for a decent watch / precision screwdriver set that someone could recommend? - I found this thread, or should I say "post", as no one answered? - So same question from me - I'd rather not spend Bergeon money (or £50 even!) and set must include a 1.0mm flat screwdriver for removing bracelet links - Thank you in anticipation ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

As one who has bought cheap, then bought twice as the cheap ones were rubbish, I'd recommend the Horotec 6 driver set which will cover all situations. Yes, it's quite pricey, but the blades aren't made of plasticine like some cheaper versions, and you get a spare set included. The heads are mounted on ball bearings, not merely riveted on. Some sets offer more drivers, but in reality, you will only need these six. Myself and several other members got ours from here...

https://www.eternaltools.com/watchmakers-screwdrivers/horotec-6-watchmakers-screwdrivers-set


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Roger ... I understand what you are saying, but really don't have a ton plus to spend here - Good advice on how many screwdrivers I might need though ...


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

PaulBoy said:


> Hi Roger ... I understand what you are saying, but really don't have a ton plus to spend here - Good advice on how many screwdrivers I might need though ...


 I will contribute £10 towards the set Roger recommended mate. So you at £60 now. Let's see if we can TWF crowd fund the rest.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Craftycockney said:


> I will contribute £10 towards the set Roger recommended mate. So you at £60 now. Let's see if we can TWF crowd fund the rest.


 That's very generous of you @Craftycockney but I found a set of the Horotec ones Roger recommended well within budget & plan to buy those
Think I am sorted now :thumbsup:


----------



## Paul-H (May 28, 2021)

Some of the cheap sets are not that bad, I have a couple of 5 driver sets that once the tips were ground and they were hardened and tempered actually work very well. These were £5 sets from China sold on eBay, it took about 10 minutes work to get them up to a working condition.

Paul


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Paul-H said:


> Some of the cheap sets are not that bad, I have a couple of 5 driver sets that once the tips were ground and they were hardened and tempered actually work very well. These were £5 sets from China sold on eBay, it took about 10 minutes work to get them up to a working condition.
> 
> Paul


 Hi Paul (great name btw) - Thank you for that - "tips were ground and they were hardened and tempered"? - You could be talking Swahili to an oaf like me with 10x thumbs! :blush:


----------



## Paul-H (May 28, 2021)

The last time I did any Hardening and Tempering of metals was 50 years ago in School so it was a miracle I remembered how to do it and how quick and easy it was. Just using one of those small cooks blow lamps, just heat the tips till cherry red, then quench in water, a quick clean with wire wool, then back in the heat until the tip turns blue, then back in water to quench.

Don't know if I was just lucky with the two sets I bought but one H&T they perform faultlessly, no chipping, no distortion, no bending.

I will still probably get a Bergson or Horotec set one day but I am in no rush to drop £100 on something that may not be better than the £5 set I am using now. Now if they came with a lifetime no questions asked guarantee like ifixit or snapon tools do their price may be justified, but they don't do they.

Paul


----------

